# The North American P-51 Mustang



## jacob johnson (Mar 1, 2017)

were can I find The North American P-51 Mustang in flying condition I have looked every were and cant find one plz help


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 1, 2017)

This list is a good start. 

List of surviving North American P-51 Mustangs - Wikipedia


----------



## jacob johnson (Mar 2, 2017)

thank you so much


----------



## jacob johnson (Mar 2, 2017)

I found one, anyone in the united states who lives in florida like me might want to check this out 44-74458 _Sizzlin' Liz_ - Barnstorm Aviation in Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2017)

Are you buying or just looking to see one fly?

P-51

Click on it and it will take you to the site

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)

I've corrected the link , Geo.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, JEEZE, If'n Ida known they was under 2 mill Ida got me one a LONG time ago


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 2, 2017)

Heck lets all chip in and buy 3 or 4!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 2, 2017)

best 2 places, if you are looking to buy, are:

BARNSTORMERS.COM Find Aircraft & Aircraft Parts - Airplane Sale, Jets, Helicopters, Experimental, Warbirds & Homebuilt

Search For Aircraft & Aircraft Parts - Airplane Sale, Jets, Helicopters & Aviation Real Estate | Trade-A-Plane


----------



## at6 (Mar 2, 2017)

What? We have someone with actual money?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2017)

I've got two in my barn, along with a Me 209.

I only take them out on really sunny days.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 3, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I've got two in my barn, along with a Me 209.
> 
> I only take them out on really sunny days.


Can I have one? On second thought, I really want a T-6{not the Texan II].


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a little cash I can contribute, oh look a new kit!!! Nevermind...


----------



## jacob johnson (Mar 3, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I've got two in my barn, along with a Me 209.
> 
> I only take them out on really sunny days.


 really what type are they there are several versions of the p 51 tbh id like to see them all


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2017)

jacob johnson said:


> really what type are they there are several versions of the p 51 tbh id like to see them all



One is P-51H, the other is actually an F-82 Twin Mustang.

They are for sale. $10 million. Throw in another $4 million and you can have the Me 209 too. 

Just wire the money to my Nigerian Bank Account...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

Ok now I am starting to suspect something funny going on here. I sent you my money to your Nigerian account and my twin Russian Blonde sisters have still not arrived!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 3, 2017)

Now it is a...Ahh...Handyman Special...a Fixer-upper so to speak


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

Darned shame about that one, but, given that Maurice fully recovers from the accident, at least he has his other Mustang to fly.
Oh, and I nearly forgot - are you _sure_ you don't want to buy my Me262 and Ta152 Chris ?


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

Nothing a little putty and glue won't fix.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Oh, and I nearly forgot - are you _sure_ you don't want to buy my Me262 and Ta152 Chris ?



How about a trade. I'll give you my He 172 for both your 262 and 152.

Deal?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

Let me think about it ................ er, no. 
Throw in the P-51 and that Mk1 Spitfire that I just _know_ you've hidden, and then it's a deal !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Let me think about it ................ er, no.
> Throw in the P-51 and that Mk1 Spitfire that I just _know_ you've hidden, and then it's a deal !



The Spitfire I found in Burma. Burried in the ground. Still waiting to import it home. Will you take my Stuka instead? (No one knows this one exists. I found it in Crete...)


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2017)

Got any colour pictures? I'm building a model.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

Possibly - if you fill the rear cockpit with beer - or a 5 feet 6 inches blonde ...............


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

Aarrgh !
No, don't start that again !!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 3, 2017)

> I'll give you my He 172



Is that similar to a Cessna 177?

I'm not parting with my TSR.2, folks. British Aerospace can fxxx off.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2017)

You know that supposed "missing" CF-105 Arrow, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeell, wink wink

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Possibly - if you fill the rear cockpit with beer - or a 5 feet 6 inches blonde ...............



I'll throw in both, and some bacon because we are friends.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> Is that similar to a Cessna 177?
> 
> I'm not parting with my TSR.2, folks. British Aerospace can fxxx off.



Nope good old Heinkel. I found it in the same yard in Argentina as the Ju 390. Couldn't afford it though...

Edit: Oops I see what you did there. Yes it is a 177, not 172...lol

Shhh. Just go with it damn it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 3, 2017)

> You know that supposed "missing" CF-105 Arrow, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeell, wink wink



Geo, I've seen a photo of it! Must be in your shed!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

No, that was the other one, in Jan's shed - you cn tell by the empty beer crates.
And Chris, we might have a deal ...........


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

Got you all beat, you know that plane the lady was flying around the world just before the war? Well lets just say I have a large shed on the family farm....


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 3, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> you know that plane the lady was flying around the world just before the war?



You can't have; it's hanging from the roof of Auckland Airport still.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope good old Heinkel. I found it in the same yard in Argentina as the Ju 390.



The Ju390 is the one Hitler used to flee Germany at the end of the war.....priceless it is

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

I think I saw a blurry photo of that, alongside Josef Mengele's He 111 Zwilling... (Geddit?)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh boy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2017)

I really do need to find some colour pictures of it though...


----------



## jacob johnson (Mar 6, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> One is P-51H, the other is actually an F-82 Twin Mustang.
> 
> They are for sale. $10 million. Throw in another $4 million and you can have the Me 209 too.
> 
> Just wire the money to my Nigerian Bank Account...




id like to take a look at them if its possible I have never heard of a F 28 twin mustang but then again I'm focusing on ww2 planes


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 6, 2017)

**Heavy sigh................*he's pulling your leg (sorry Alder) and the F-82 was developed in 1944 - WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2017)

jacob johnson said:


> id like to take a look at them if its possible I have never heard of a F 28 twin mustang but then again I'm focusing on ww2 planes



I'm just messing with you. I don't have a barn with WW2 aircraft.


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 6, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I've got two in my barn, along with a Me 209.
> 
> I only take them out on really sunny days.



there is supposedly 20 F4 tropical versions in crates buried near Tobruk. if you all pitch in I will go find them for you.....


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 6, 2017)

I already sent money to DerAdlerIstGelandet's nigerian bank for that too. Are you telling me he has not left yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 6, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> the F-82 was developed in 1944 - WW2


Actually, the _P_-82 was developed in WW2, an example can be seen in the photo, but he's right in that the _F_-82 was post war...


----------



## jacob johnson (Mar 7, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> Actually, the _P_-82 was developed in WW2, an example can be seen in the photo, but he's right in that the _F_-82 was post war...


I never knew that thank you for that information I am now going to do a little more reaserch into the P-82/F-82


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2017)

Well that was fun whilst it lasted...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

